# Gravy



## In the Kitchen (Nov 19, 2006)

Is there a place for making the gravy for the turkey?  I normally just make w/juice does anyone make w/cornstarch or anything else, if so what is ratio?  I would like to have it perfect this year, no complaints.  Hopefully.  

Thank you


----------



## Alix (Nov 19, 2006)

I usually just do flour and water and use the drippings from the turkey. I tend to drain off some of the fat if there is a lot though. 

So, after I take the turkey out of the roaster, I drain some of the fat off, then I pour in some water or broth or wine and put the roaster on an element and deglaze all the good stuff in the bottom of the roaster. I get that bubbling nicely and I dump in my shaken up flour and water mixture. I do about 2/3 cup flour and a couple cups of water in a jar and shake it til its blended. Then you just stir and add more liquid as needed and you're set.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 19, 2006)

*Alix*

Thank you for your time!  I bet it is always good too, isn't it?  I always want to make Thanksgiving better than the last one.  Must be I am trying to prove something to my family that I am not just going through the motions.  Just like my dogs, want to make me happy!  

Alix, I sincerely hope you and your family have happy Thanksgiving.  This Thanksgiving I am grateful to have friend like you who always considers my interest and helps whenever she can.  You never seem to think I am crazy or that I don't count.  Wish there were more people like you.  Hope your cat okay.  Don't know how long my dogs will last.  We lost one this year, now have only two left.  You can be sure they will have good Thanksgiving too.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2006)

Sherry is REALLY good to use only AFTER the kids are grown.  Not because of the alcohol but because of the taste - it's not TRADITIONAL enough for their little tastebuds (and attitudes)!  I thought Max was going to have to go to therapy the year I did that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDog (Nov 19, 2006)

If there is enough drippings, then that's all I'll use. If not, I'll add broth/stock or bullion and water if necessary. Add equal portions of (unsalted) butter and flour, maybe some s&p, and that's it. Very simple, and easy to build upon if desired. 

As I said in another thread, I'll go so far as to cheat and use nothing but broth/stock or even bullion and water for gravy, if drippings aren't available. If bullion is used, I never add salt because the bullion is so salty. Some broths can be that way too. Otherwise, I follow the same steps as using drippings!


----------



## Gossie (Nov 19, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Sherry is REALLY good to use only AFTER the kids are grown.  Not because of the alcohol but because of the taste - it's not TRADITIONAL enough for their little tastebuds (and attitudes)!  I thought Max was going to have to go to therapy the year I did that!!!!!!!!!



Is the sherry for the gravy?  or the human?   ROFL


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2006)

Gossie said:
			
		

> Is the sherry for the gravy?  or the human?   ROFL



LOL - both!  Someone jokingly asked me for a wine glass for the gravy - it was really good!  lol  This year I'm going to add sherry to my brine.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 20, 2006)

I really don't know what sherry tastes like.  Is it more of a sweet taste or more like a red wine?  And Frankie Valli sings it, right?  LoL


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 20, 2006)

Take turkey out of pan
Pour drippings into sauce pan
Add water or broth if needed
Put 3 Tlb.flour in small glass or plastic jar with lid
Add about 1 cup COLD water
Shake well
Bring drippings to a slow boil
remove from heat 
Add flour mixture slowly and stiring ALL the time
Put back on heat
Stir until thickens
if to thick add more broth or water
If to thin, add more of flour/water mixture
Add S/P to taste.
Just remember to use cold water and shake well.


I make chicken gravy this way too and add a can of cream of mushroom soup
Or I will start with a white sauce and add the soup.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 20, 2006)

Here's the way I make my Turkey Gravy.  I start by making a stock out of the giblets and the wing tips, but if you don't want to do that from scratch, you could start with an already made stock.  If you can't find Armagnac, you can use a good brandy (or even flat Dr. Pepper).  [If you're worried about little kids and alcohol in the gravy, there will not be enough to hurt anyone.  My Mom always cooked with wine, sherry and brandy...  The persons you need to be worried about are recovering alcoholics, because even the suggestion of alcohol can throw them off the wagon.]

*Turkey Stock and Gravy*
Giblets (except the liver) and wing tips
4 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 cups chopped onions
1 cup chopped carrots
1 cup chopped celery
2/3 cups dry white wine or vermouth
2 cups chicken stock or water
sea salt
1 bay leaf
1 teaspoon fresh thyme
¼ teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
3 tablespoons potato starch mixed with ¼ cup cold chicken stock
2 tablespoons Armagnac
 
1.    Chop neck into 2-inch pieces, quarter the gizzard, halve the heart.
Rinse and dry with paper towels.
2.    Heat oil in a heavy 2 ½ - 3-quart saucepan.  Stir in giblets and brown rapidly on all sides.  Don’t let the oil burn.  Remove giblets and stir the vegetables into the pan; cover and cook 5 to 8 minutes, until tender.  Then uncover, raise heat and brown lightly, for several minutes.  Remove half the vegetables and put into the turkey cavity. Return the giblets to the pan.  Add vermouth, stock and water to cover ingredients by 1 inch.  Add salt and herbs, and simmer partially covered for 2 ½ to 3 hours.  Strain, degrease, return to pan.  Beat in starch mixture, simmer 2 to 3 minutes.  Chill.
3.    Finishing    Spoon excess fat out of roasting pan.  Pour in turkey stock and stir over moderately high heat for several minutes, scraping bottom of the pan to get all the coagulated juices incorporated into the sauce.  Strain into a saucepan, pressing all the juices out of the vegetables.  Degrease the gravy again, and correct seasonings.  To reheat just before serving, add 2 tablespoons Armagnac and ignite.  When the flames have all gone out, pour into a warm bowl or gravy boat.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 20, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> LOL - both! Someone jokingly asked me for a wine glass for the gravy - it was really good! lol This year I'm going to add sherry to my brine.


_oooooooooh_ that sounds DElicious!


----------



## Alix (Nov 20, 2006)

Holy crap June, thats not just a gravy, thats a work of art! YUM!

ITK, yes the gravy always works out well, its really a no brainer for me now. Thumpershere reminded us to use cold water, and that is REALLY important. You will blow up your tupperware if you try it with warm water! LOL! The last thing you need on Thanksgiving is another mess to clean up. 

PS My cat is doing very well thanks. She is no longer diabetic! Weird but true. Vet says she may revert back but for now all is well. Sorry to hear about your dog.


----------

